# State Fair results.



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well we are back from the Colorado State Fair and it was a great show. I was in the ring with the judge and I learned SO much that it mad e my head hurt. This judge was the person that brought Cashmere goats to the US back in the mid 80's. She is always going over to Mongolia, China, and Africa to learn more and study the goats and the way they are raised there because they still have the best Cashmere in the world. I want to say I was in the ring BUT that had nothing to do with the results. She totally looked at the goats and not the kids showing them plus we had to have a lot of other people help show because we had several goats in one class.
My daughter was Senior Showman and the Grand Champion over all showman.
In the baby does, three of ours were dismissed and one was 3rd this was out of 25 does.
1 year old does one was dismissed and the other was 5th our of 21
2-3 year olds Topaz took first out of 18
4-5 year olds we took 1st, third, and one of my does I sold a friend took 2nd. Out of 19
6 and older. We took 2nd and 3rd, out of 24.
Baby bucks we 7th out of 21. I have to say that was the one I was the most upset about. I just love this guy I really liked him better then some of the others above him, BUT she is the judge and that is how it goes.
Dam and daughter we took 3rd and 6th.
We also Took Grand Champion Best doe in show with the two year old. We were really happy. So that makes it we have won Grand Champion Doe 6 out of the last 7 years. :stars: 
But the best part of the this; my daughter took Premier Breeder and Premier Exhibitor.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:wahoo: Congratulations to you all! :wahoo: You must be busting with pride for your daughter and the goats. Soak it all in; well deserved. :clap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! That is so exciting! Sounds like a great show! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Those were very good placings and you must be so proud of your daughter as well as those wonderful goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent....way to go............. :dance:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Congrats :leap: 
Candy-----------------I don't understand 'dismissed'?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations! Way to go to your daughter too! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Candy said:


> Congrats :leap:
> Candy-----------------I don't understand 'dismissed'?


 That just means that they were not up to the par that some of the other goats were in. They did not have a chance so she let them leave so they did not have to stand there and have no chance at all. These were the same ones that took all the other shows we have done thid year. But OH well, I do agree with the judge, the others were BEAUTIFUL.

Thanks all. It was a great weekend. Now our local paper is going to do a story on her.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulation sounds like a great show. Shelly


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Sweetgoats and daughter! Way to go!! :stars:


----------

